# Mosquito Lake Water Temp.



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I Called The Corp. Of Engineers This Morning And He Said They Took The Temp. This Morning At The Outflow Of The Dam .and It Was 42 Degrees.  Linda


----------



## bird (Jan 27, 2005)

it's about that time.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wed Night,last Quarter For Throwin Cranks! :d


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Now is the time for quality walleyes on Mosquito. I've always caught my largest fish during April each year. Once the warmer waters of May hit, I seem to get invaded by the dinks.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

What is the water level like right now at Mosquito? How many feet from the top of the breaker wall at the state ramp is it if anyone knows?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

i don't know the answer to that question,but here's a couple phone numbers
that might help.
corp. of engineers 330-638-7312 
or their recorded message: 330638-0162

or call the state park:330-637-2856
hope this helps you, linda


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

She is full Bill. Any more would be over summer pool. -1 now. I hope they would open up and let Berlin fill. Guys out there are not happy! I would fish Skeeto intill after draw-down of 1-2 ft. If we get the water.


----------

